
Yoda conditions - based2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoda_conditions
======
parvenu74
Not every language throws an exception if you forget to use a double-equals
sign:

if (iCounter = 10) { ... }

In these cases you get an assignment and the value 10 is emitted, which in C,
C++, JavaScript, and other languages is simplified in the if statement to "not
0" and, therefore, true. However, if you write:

if (10 = iCounter) { ... }

you get a compile error. In general, any practice which allows bugs to surface
earlier than later will allow you to complete a project faster and yield a
better result as well.

